# Need info on plant sizes at maturity



## Lonmor (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm Looking for a good reference (book, internet site or software program) that describes in detail common and botanical plant names, size shape and color, pictures etc. 

Thanks for your help.

Lon


----------



## Treeman14 (Nov 22, 2001)

*Try this site*

http://www.hort.uconn.edu/Plants/index.html


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 23, 2001)

http://www.agnic.nal.usda.gov/agdb/feis.html

http://gardenbed.com/plant/

http://redwood.mortonarb.org/PageBuilder?cid=2

For conifers, Lotsa info

http://home.earthlink.net/~earlecj/index.htm


----------

